# Well here they are



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Moss and Ollie have arrived and oh my lord they are tiny compared to Milo at that age lol. They are both doing really well and have settled right in.

Ollie









Asleep


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awwww! How sweet! Little tiny innocent babies! Makes me just want to squeeze & hug them!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol they are getting plenty of cuddles, they met my nan on Sunday and she was a bit smitten.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I want cuddles ! how nice to get 2 together i always wanted a tri.Beautiful


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, what a huge smiley face these babies gave me this morning!! They are simply adorable! Congratulations on these precious new members to the family..


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Aww, adorable!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

they are adorable  congrats , i have missed so much lately lol every body is getting new fur babies


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Super sweet babies! Darling.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Thankyou everyone xxxx


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I love your fur babies so very cute.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Thankyou x


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

oh how cute and tiny they are. I love the picture when they are snuggling together in the bed sack.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwwww, they are precious!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi you are very luckey to be raiseing milo with these new sweethearts good luck with your new family


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

They are so adorable! Congrats


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Sweet sweet babies. So tiny, so full of life and fun! Good for you!!!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Thankyou everyone they are as good as gold.


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Double the fun, so gorgeous!!


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

so cute and 2 how nice


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi your so luckey my goodness id never watch tv again just watch the new babies so cute


----------

